# Doing an Open University course while unemployed. Possible?



## Helen Back (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in IT but no relevant job experience so it's not doing me any good whatsoever in my search for employment so I'm wondering about doing an OU course in Computing And IT. With my triple Distinction grade from the BTEC I think I could graduate with a very good grade.

Has anyone done a full-time OU course while unemployed? Apart from tuition fees, what financial help do you get for living expenses?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2014)

Helen Back said:


> I have a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in IT but no relevant job experience so it's not doing me any good whatsoever in my search for employment so I'm wondering about doing an OU course in Computing And IT. With my triple Distinction grade from the BTEC I think I could graduate with a very good grade.
> 
> Has anyone done a full-time OU course while unemployed? Apart from tuition fees, what financial help do you get for living expenses?


None. And don't tell the jobcentre either.


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> None. And don't tell the jobcentre either.



If they find out then I'm in trouble.

So that's that, then. I thought as much. Thank you.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry to bring bad news.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 26, 2014)

When you say full time, not sure what you mean?  By definition, OU isn't full time.

Not even sure how much help you get with the fees, although you can apply for financial support.  

I don't think you can get a student loan for either fees or living expenses, possibly because they're not full time.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't think the jobcentre can tell you you can't do it, because it's flexible study, it doesn't affect your ability to work.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> When you say full time, not sure what you mean?  By definition, OU isn't full time.
> 
> Not even sure how much help you get with the fees, although you can apply for financial support.
> 
> I don't think you can get a student loan for either fees or living expenses, possibly because they're not full time.


No, you can do the equivalent number of modules units as a full time degree.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2014)

Helen Back said:


> I have a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in IT but no relevant job experience so it's not doing me any good whatsoever in my search for employment so I'm wondering about doing an OU course in Computing And IT. With my triple Distinction grade from the BTEC I think I could graduate with a very good grade.
> 
> Has anyone done a full-time OU course while unemployed? Apart from tuition fees, what financial help do you get for living expenses?


if you're in london why not try birkbeck, they've staff who will go through your options before applying http://www.bbk.ac.uk/mybirkbeck/finance/studentfinance/contact-us


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> I don't think the jobcentre can tell you you can't do it, because it's flexible study, it doesn't affect your ability to work.


They can't tell you that you can't, but they can and will make life very very difficult if you want to study full time. Doing  120 points might well qualify as full time study and so disqualify you from JSA - i think it will - hence, don't tell them.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 29, 2014)

you can now get student finance for part time study


----------



## Dowie (Mar 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> They can't tell you that you can't, but they can and will make life very very difficult if you want to study full time. Doing  120 points might well qualify as full time study and so disqualify you from JSA - i think it will - hence, don't tell them.



I don't think it will... if it does then I'd be very happy to see a source - I currently work full time and am studying 120 credits with the OU this year - if studying 120 credits makes me a full time student in some official capacity then it would be quite nice as I've got a council tax bill which could then be avoided...

I think as far as the job centre is concerned: open university = flexible study = can still work. I believe you can get regular student loans towards your modules (which are getting a bit pricey)... I was fortunate in that I signed up before the recent fee hikes. In fact I wish I had signed up a few years ago when I was on JSA as I believe at one point you could study for free that way.


----------



## AnandLeo (Jun 13, 2014)

Helen Back said:


> I have a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in IT but no relevant job experience so it's not doing me any good whatsoever in my search for employment so I'm wondering about doing an OU course in Computing And IT. With my triple Distinction grade from the BTEC I think I could graduate with a very good grade.
> 
> Has anyone done a full-time OU course while unemployed? Apart from tuition fees, what financial help do you get for living expenses?



I studied on my own time while unemployed to pass the time and for the interest and challenge, and fancied an addition of BA(Hons) as well. I already had a HND and B.Sc (Hons), and for one moment didn’t believe the BA will improve the chance of getting a job. I don’t know what is a full-time OU course unless it’s for a week or less than a month. OU courses are known as distant learning and considered as part-time whether standard degree or whatever. The degree modules usually have one week intensive study at any one of the universities in UK during summer.

From my adverse experience, University qualification whether OU or otherwise is not a substitute for experience in order to get a job if you are in the rut of unemployment. If you already have a higher education qualification, passion for work is the catalyst for success in employment in my divided opinion. On the other hand when you are stuck in unemployment eternally with plenty of relevant experience and skills, and a load of relevant university qualifications, one wonders what kind of inspirational, moral society we live in.

I have not hit the nail on the head to answer your question. Just shown you one case study. If you are unemployed and fancy studying and getting a higher qualification than you already have, I think studying in the OU might be a good idea. I think most people study in the OU while full-time employed to improve the jobs or careers they already have, which is a very tough thing to do. For them the cost of fees may not be a serious problem. If one is unemployed and on low income there might be some help from the OU regarding course fees. I finished with OU long time ago. ….

Good luck!


----------



## Poshmanc (Jul 24, 2014)

Helen Back said:


> I have a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in IT but no relevant job experience so it's not doing me any good whatsoever in my search for employment so I'm wondering about doing an OU course in Computing And IT. With my triple Distinction grade from the BTEC I think I could graduate with a very good grade.
> 
> Has anyone done a full-time OU course while unemployed? Apart from tuition fees, what financial help do you get for living expenses?


There is no financial support available anymore. You pay the fees directly or, more likely, use the student loan scheme. OU study is designed to be part time, a maximum of 60 credits at any one time. You can do more but it is very demanding. OU study is hard, it takes commitment. I have done study at a conventional uni and OU and OU standards are higher. The advantage is that employers value the effort that is involved. You may need to check if you are on benefits to see if study is allowed.


----------



## LolaField (Apr 15, 2019)

It seems to me that additional education will not help you in it. In IT, skills are valued, not diplomas; you have to understand that. You need to find some small work, perhaps in a small company and for a small fee, but this will help you get more experience and advice from your employer. Or show that you are the best. Ask your employer to give you a probationary period or take an internship to show your skills.


----------



## A380 (Apr 24, 2019)

LolaField said:


> It seems to me that additional education will not help you in it. In IT, skills are valued, not diplomas; you have to understand that. You need to find some small work, perhaps in a small company and for a small fee, but this will help you get more experience and advice from your employer. Or show that you are the best. Ask your employer to give you a probationary period or take an internship to show your skills.


If only there was a company that could help you find some small work for a modest fee.


----------

